

IA Writer for Mac - ams1
http://www.informationarchitects.jp/en/ia-writer-for-mac/

======
swombat
I like IAWriter on the iPad. I've actually used it to write several full-
length articles on my iPad while on the move. I wrote "The problem with
blogging" on IA Witer, for example.

I'm not entirely sure what niche it fills on the Mac, though. I have already
shelled out for WriteRoom there, and that pretty much does everything I need
it to.

On the other hand, it'd be nice if the MarkDown formatting worked on the iPad
version.

Still, good work, keep it up!

------
karipatila
I had the pleasure of beta testing the app for a while before it was launched
and thought the price cheap. It's really interesting to see how many people
have come up with issues with either pricing or the features without trying
the app first.

But even more interesting are the "reviews" that came out immediately after
the app was launched. Reviews by people who obviously had not tested or even
purchased the app. They judged it based on screen shots and their own
assumptions. Gizmodo being the prime example here.

Given the pricing expectations of the Mac App Store, people's tendency to pay
based on how easy they think it was to build the app (something this
minimalistic practically codes itself) and the mentality that if I don't find
something useful, nobody else must either, I really feel bad for people who
are new to the app business.

------
tincholio
It's interesting that they sell the lack of features as a feature in itself. I
remain skeptical of their tagline about better tools and better craftmen, at
least as it concerns their product being the better tool.

I'm an avid Emacs user, so I guess I'll never understand this trend towards
minimalist editors. If you want to go full-screen, you can do that in emacs
(you can even get the same kind of layout and look and feel with something
like darkroom mode), and most decent editors anyway. Is having features in the
editor really so distracting?

